# "unglued?!?" why is pacelle "trashing" losey?!?!?



## Kimberly1

"UNGLUED?!?" WHY IS PACELLE "TRASHING" LOSEY?!?!?

On August 28, 2012, Mr. Pacelle responded to Frank Losey's Letter that was dated August 13,2012 and stated that Frank Losey:

•Is "an individual hostile to animal welfare;"
•Has "a serious honesty problem;"
•Defends "puppy mills, soring, factory farming, and all other abuses;"
•Has "been dishonest," and
•Is "not an honorable person."

In a gesture of "Good Faith," Frank Losey offered Mr. Pacelle an opportunity to withdraw his disparaging comments, which Frank Losey described as "outrageous, unsubstantiated, unfounded, defaming, and libelous lies." And how did Mr. Pacelle respond to this "Good Faith" gesture? Silence! Deafening Silence!!!!!

Why would Mr. Pacelle so disparage Frank Losey?

Could it be that Mr. Pacelle has learned that Frank Losey has cumulatively submitted over 2,500 pages of incriminating documents to Members of Congress; to the Office of the Inspector General of the Department of Agriculture; to the Internal Revenue Service (IRS); to the Department of the Treasury; and to the Department of Justice? 

Could it be because Frank Losey's "Calls to Action" have orchestrated 20,000-30,000, or more, E-Mails and Letters being sent from citizens in all 50 States to Members of Congress, to the IRS and to the Justice Department documented that the Humane Society of the U.S. (HSUS) may be violating the U.S. Tax Code which provides that "Public Charities," such as the HSUS, may not engage in "TOO MUCH LOBBYING;" and that the HSUS may be violating the Lobbying Disclosure Act of 1995 because it has not been registered as a "Lobbying Organization" since August of 2006, at which time it terminated its Registration as a "Lobbying Organization" with both Houses of Congress? (Prior to August 2006, the HSUS was registered as a "Lobbying Organization," and listed Mr. Pacelle as its Chief Lobbyist!)

Could it be because the more than 2,500 incriminating documents that Frank Losey has submitted through Official Government Channels, as well as the 20,000-30,000 or more E-Mails and Letters that were received by Government Officials in Congress, the IRS, the Treasury Department and the Justice Department have illuminated a chilling and growing belief by more and more Government Officials who are echoing an internal whispering "BUZZ OF ALARM?"And has that "BUZZ" been "leaked" back to the HSUS, which has been told that Frank Losey keeps documenting facts that establish by "clear and convincing evidence" that "cover-ups" may be occurring within Government Agencies; that information is being improperly 'leaked' back to the HSUS; that the HSUS may not be in compliance with the U.S. Tax Code; and that the HSUS may not be in compliance with the Lobbying Disclosure Act of 1995?!?!?

And could it also be because Mr. Pacelle now knows that Senator Hatch, who chaired the Hearing that ultimately resulted in the Animal Enterprise Terrorism Act being amended after "9-11," has recently told a constituent that, with regards to the HSUS, " I share your belief that this law (Lobbying Disclosure Act) has been violated, the Justice Department should respond with appropriate action?!?!?" And in this regard, is it possible that Mr. Pacelle could be embarrassed by his prior written correspondence that was dated January 18, 2008 that suggested that the Animal Enterprise Terrorism Act, is an "unjust law" worthy of "civil disobedience?!?"

And could it also be because as recently as August 9, 2012 a U.S. Representative wrote to the IRS Commissioner and stated: "Years ago when I first wrote you regarding the tax-exempt status of the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS). . . . I have provided the IRS with documentation that I believe clearly demonstrates that the HSUS has abused its tax-exempt status, and I stand ready to provide additional supporting documents." 

Perhaps Mr. Pacelle also was not pleased when Frank Losey told Mr. Pacelle that since the HSUS donates a lower percentage of its annual income to local shelters than does Frank Losey, this would suggest that the HSUS is more "hostile to animal welfare" than Frank Losey is!And to add salt to that wound, Frank Losey included a note of appreciation from a local shelter that read as follows: "Mr. Losey, SOCKS is fortunate to have such a loyal supporter as you!"Is Frank Losey figuratively beginning to breathe down the neck of Mr. Pacelle, and he does not like the smell of Frank Losey's breath?!?!? 

And then could Mr. Pacelle have gone ballistic when he read the closing paragraph in Frank Losey's Letter that was dated August 13, 2012, which read as follows:

"Tragically, the HSUS, which professes to care so much about animal welfare, has NEVER - - REPEAT - - NEVER used the "functionality" of its Website to educate pet owners, as opposed to animal shelters, on procedures as to how best to protect their puppies and dogs from contracting Parvo.This "deadly" omission of information about Parvo for pet owners by the HSUS, that purportedly has a following of Millions, suggests that there has been a conscious and unconscionable decision to keep the American Public and Elected Officials at the Federal, State and Local Levels of Government in the Dark so that the spread of Parvo and its deadly consequences will be inhumanely perpetuated, and be exploited and misrepresented to the American Public as being caused by irresponsible breeding practices in order to further enhance the fundraising activities of the HSUS.To dispel such a notion, I implore you to ensure that the HSUS immediately spend a relatively insignificant amount of its annual revenue, that is approaching $150 Million Dollars a year, on a Nationwide Campaign that highlights and educates the American Public, and especially the new owners of puppies, on how best to protect healthy puppies from contracting Parvo. Failure to do so will lead me, and others, to conclude that the Humane Society of the U.S. has a hidden agenda that is "hostile to animal welfare."

Regardless of what Mr. Pacelle thinks about Frank Losey, there is NO "HUMANE" REASON for the HSUS to continue to maintain its "Wall of Silence" that keeps the American Public in the Dark as to how best to prevent young puppies from contracting PARVO - - Parvo Booster Vaccine Shots, and shielding young puppies from sniffing "droppings" from contaminated dogs in such places as public parks! 

Could it be that the sanctimonious HSUS INHUMANELY wishes to perpetuate the spread of PARVO among young puppies and sacrifice their precious young lives so that the HSUS may continue what appears to be a deceptive practice of citing "sick puppies" as a basis for the American Public to continue to contribute Tens of Millions of Dollars each year to the coffers of the HSUS which contributes a smaller percentage of its annual income to local shelters than does Frank Losey?!?!?!?


----------

